# Difficult Situation



## SanyaIman (Jan 24, 2010)

I am going through a terrible time right now. I have been married six years but we lived together only 1 1/2 yr after he had to go out of the country as he was a refugee and I had to sponsor him. 
It all started the first day of marraige..he lied to me about his age..ne ways what could I do at that time when i saw the papers I let it go. Then later I found out that he had applied for refugee status based on him being gay. He swore that it was what his lawyer suggested him to do. Anyways the 1 1/2 yr we lived togther was not very smooth we had a lot of hiccups in b/w I gave birth to our son and soon after he left. After 2 yrs of sponsoring him he got an interview with the immigration and he was told that his educatioin documents were fake..|I got very fumed on that as he told me that he has Bachelor's but actually he did not even finish high school..I was lost at that time and so in love I did not know what to do ..he apologised and told me that given a chance he will be a different man.

I would like to mention here that for the past 5 yrs I am supporting myself and my son and he has not done anything other than working only for a year and even during that time did not support us.

Its been 5 yrs since the immigration process and I am getting this feeling inside growing up again that I should not continue with him as he lied to me and really did not do anything for us ..I know he has lost my trust and I dont respect him the same way that I used to. I really do feel strongly that I should leave him but then someother time I think maybe I should give him a chance maybe what he is saying could be true this time? I am so confused. He does not have any attachment with our son and my family thinks that it is better for me to leave him now it will be less problamatic for my son ..I really dont know what is the best as I dont know what future holds..Please help !


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Id have to agree with your family. Your son is young and it will be much less traumatic for him if you make a clean split.


----------

